

Anyone know what the technology is that tracks people's location by their cellphone signal? - dc2k08

i want to put together a site that uses the same technology as the recently discussed trapster.com where people press a key on their phone to mark a speed trap. the server automatically knows where the user is located by reading a signal sent by the phone and marks the spot on a map for other users to note.<p>my question: anyone know what technology is needed to implement the same technique for a different purpose?
======
nostrademons
Maybe start your research with GSM localization and go from there?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GSM_localization>

Not really my field, but a friend of mine is big into it, and I think this is
what he was talking about...

~~~
dc2k08
thanks, i'll check it out.

